# More Efficient Way To Edit Logic Articulation Sets?



## krismiller1982 (Mar 14, 2020)

I've been making art sets for the entire OT Berlin series instruments. Occasionally I will make a typo & skip an articulation in the order I would like it to be in. This creates a major headache when realizing an articulation I forgot to include is now 45 previous entries past the one I'm currently on. Is there a way I can shift all previous entries down with a simple click drag? Or is Logic that illogical in that I now have to delete everything & start over??


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 14, 2020)

No there isn’t. You can edit the xml directly to do it. I have a shell script I am working on to do things like that I will try to share it later


----------



## krismiller1982 (Mar 14, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> No there isn’t. You can edit the xml directly to do it. I have a shell script I am working on to do things like that I will try to share it later


Youre all over my newbie posts dude. Thank you for the reply. Hard to believe they left out basic selection/editing features within the articulation set creator. Almost like they half baked it.... Looking forward to possibly seeing a helper tool from you!!


----------



## Vik (Mar 14, 2020)

You could try to open the file in eg. TextEdit and edit it there?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 14, 2020)

Here is a shell script I am working on. Its still half baked, but the ADD function works.

https://github.com/steveschow/artset


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 14, 2020)

As suggested earlier, you can also edit the plist file directly, its XML. And you can try to use the PlistBuddy OSX command to add a row pretty easily also. My script is calling PlistBuddy to do what it does.


----------



## krismiller1982 (Mar 14, 2020)

Thank you very much!! Going to test it out this evening.


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 14, 2020)

There’s also Babylon Waves articilation sets for lazy sods like meself


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 14, 2020)

Soundhound said:


> There’s also Babylon Waves articilation sets for lazy sods like meself


Yeah, just get these. Your time is far more valuable. 

I’ve been using them as jump off points to create my own. Saves so much agro as let’s face it, the articulation editor is a miserable place to be.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 14, 2020)

krismiller1982 said:


> Thank you very much!! Going to test it out this evening.



The script has other commands besides *add*. You can type* artset help* to see what is currently available. Mainly, add, remove, move and print, for now. 

let me know what you would find useful and I'll think about adding it.

Eventually I will add some support to autogenerate keyswitches sequentially and things like that. It would not be hard to have a mode that can automatically add some standard set of input switches either. Anyway, lemme know how it goes for you and if there is anything you wish it could do to make your life easier.

One nice thing about using this command line tool is that you can write your own batch script above that to automate the creation of articulationSets pretty easily. 

Some plans I have for it, when I get time to work on it:


something to automatically renumber a range of rows with articulationID's
something to sort the rows by articulationID, or perhaps other means
Stuff related to input and output switches
something that can generate a Scripter script on the fly to handle keyswitches instead of the output section


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 14, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> The script has other commands besides *add*. You can type* artset help* to see what is currently available. Mainly, add, remove, move and print, for now.
> 
> let me know what you would find useful and I'll think about adding it.
> 
> ...


Props to your good self, DM, for the continuing free tech support you give the forum. 👍


----------



## VinRice (Mar 15, 2020)

krismiller1982 said:


> Almost like they half baked it.... Looking forward to possibly seeing a helper tool from you!!



It is half-baked. Patience. They'll get round to cleaning it up eventually. I'd rather have it in its present relatively stable state than not at all. I use Babylon Waves and tweak from there.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm an anal martyr, I dug in and did all my libraries myself because I want things labeled a certain way etc. NOT recommended...


----------

